# Is this my thyroid?



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

Last night as I was trying to get comfortable to sleep I was feeling my neck and found a bump clear down by my collarbone. I had my neck really tilted sideways and have never felt this bump before - I am guessing it might have been hidded by my collarbone since the last scan I had a nodule behind my collarbone. I kept my finger on it and swallowed and it went up and down - is this bump part of my thyroid?


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

My PCP thinks my thyroid needs to come out ( I have hasmimotos)- sent me to an ENT, but the ENT said it was acid reflux. I felt so terrible last night that I called my PCP this morning to say we really needed to do something and they are going to refer me to someone else. IF this ENT just brushes me off I think I will have a nervous breakdown! I am so tired, just exhausted....and really really uncomfortable on the right side of my neck. Some days worse than others but the worse days are getting closer together. It just really shocked me when I felt a lump last night - I have never felt it before. Was like I don't think there is supposed to be a lump clear down there....


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah, I see. I, too, have gotten the "it's acid reflux" treatment.

Can you say more about your situation? Labwork? Ultrasound? What do you know so far?


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

I had an ultrasound and FNA (which came back ok) in January of this year, but in the past few months it feels like my thyroid is getting bigger. In January it had grown some, but didn't feel as bad as it does now. Causing pain in the right side of my neck, I am hoarse and very tired. Last time I had my TSH tested it was 2.46 and they increased my meds but that was about three months ago. The ENT told me to take prilosec and if it didn't work they would see about taking it out. I didn't feel comfortable with that ENT since he said he had troulbe with vocal chords about a month before I saw him.

I do have hashis - I cannot remember how high my antibodies were but fairly high. My appointment isn't until Oct 5...wish it was sooner.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Trust your gut and see the second ENT. Hopefully you'll get a better result.

When you had the ultrasound, were there any nodules, or was it "just" that your thyroid was enlarged?


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a multinodular goiter they said.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My first ENT referral said the same thing, "acid reflux". My second ENT realized it was my thyroid and he ended up being my surgeon (he's awesome). Definitely get a second opinion. You have to kiss a lot of frogs before you find that perfect doctor when it comes to thyroid issues.


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

jenny v - that definately seems so true!!!!! I wish I knew if taking mine out would make me feel better...I almost (almost) went to the ER last night because of heart palpitations but they finally settled down. This morning I was kind of "internal jittery" and it finally settled down. I feel like I am swinging from hypo to hyper.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Can you feel if your lymph nodes on the mandibular jaw line and neck are swollen as well?

I sure hope this next ENT means business. When something is wrong, it is wrong and medical intervention is needed.

Welcome and let us know what happens.


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

Andros - I do think they are swollen - I have a fairly large lump in my neck right under my jaw towards the back of the jaw. I went in a couple months ago thinking I had ear infection when I first started having this pain and the doctor did say that my lymph nodes were swollen but at that time she attribuited it to infection. She thougth I had strep but the test came back negative. She assumed that I had infection in my ear where it couldn't be seen and that since my lymph nodes were swollen some kind of an infection was going on and put me on antibiotics. I have tender spots around my collar bone also.

I have been making a list for this appointment - things like "this is why I am here", "this is what I hope to accomplish today", and symptoms....hoping that maybe it will help.


----------

